# Bob Costas at Olympics



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what jacket maker Costas has been wearing at the olympic coverages? Geez, its been one nice jacket after another. As best I can tell with him sitting, each has been a 3/2 roll. If not a 3/2, it certainly has a roll down toward where its buttoned. Great natural shoulders. Any ideas?
Tom


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, his jackets look great but that dye-job?? :crazy:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Leno was chatting to him the other night and he was wearing a beautiful jacket, "soft" shoulders, mid-grey wool with a very faint white windowpane. Lovely!


----------



## LastMango (Jan 28, 2010)

Wonder what it cost just to shipped all his clothes over?


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

LastMango said:


> Wonder what it cost just to shipped all his clothes over?


Over to Canada? Probably not that much.

Scott


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

The two or so I've seen, although the fabric did indeed look very nice, looked to have heavily padded shoulders.


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

A tie he was wearing one day looked exactly like a ralph lauren one I have; so perhaps he's wearing some RL.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

nringo said:


> so perhaps he's wearing some RL.


Actually now you say it it seems quite likely, seeing as RL is the official outfitters for the US team, not that that necessarily extends to the media (although it might), but for someone clearly interested in how he puts himself to together & maybe wanting the same as the team! I dunno. But it is possible. And if it is RL then I'd guess that they are kitting out the main TV teams as well. In Sweden, at least, all TV sports presenters are always attired by a specific sponsor each season.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

He did make the comment to a colleague one night that they "looked like the glee club at a boy's prep school."


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

I was just saying this to some friends last night. The man even broke out the tie bar. Well done, for TV broadcaster.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

GentlemanGeorge said:


> He did make the comment to a colleague one night that they "looked like the glee club at a boy's prep school."


I cought that, too, GG. The other gent had on a camel sport coat, royal blue v-neck sweater and some kind of blue and gold striped tie.

All in all, not bad looking at all.

JB


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Flusser.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

tintin said:


> Flusser.


Of course!

Now you say it, that soft material, charcoal with the subtle windowpane...yea, I'd say Flusser on the few photos and bits of Flusser I've seen

And I read Flusser kitted him out for some summer olympics back in the 90s.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

He does look great...did you guys see when he and Chris Collinsworth were discussing their attire, "You've even broke out the pocket silk!". those two in particular have looked very nice. Costas' shirts and ties have been immaculately paired with his sportcoats. Someone should post a photo of each of his combos...or we should get him to do it on WAYWN!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Jay Leno [email protected] with Bob in Vancouver. If you can see this film, then you'll see the lovely jacket I was talking about

https://www.break.com/tv-shows/the-jay-leno-show/[email protected]


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I dunno. Last night Costas was wearing a purple shirt/tie combo with a spread collar and black pants. I guess we've reached the point where this looks really great since most people are sporting t-shirts and flip-flops everywhere they go.

TV broadcasters and late night hosts are the last hold out....


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Joe Beamish said:


> TV broadcasters and late night hosts are the last hold out....


The Black suited and faux-hawked George Lopez excluded...


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Costas' attire has truly been striking! I commented so to my wife. He is usually well turned out (except as someone pointed out for the dye job)...but for this Olympics he has outdone himself. I work in television and my guess is that someone is dressing him. It's just too big a departure for him to have put it all together on his on. Being in the business, I am curious as to who is picking up the tab--Costas, the network or a sponsor. If they run credits, see if you can spot something that says who is fornishing Mr. Costas' wardrobe.


----------



## Belgravia (Dec 23, 2007)

I believe Costas is extremely small, so he's not being fitted in the most common sizes.


----------



## blastandcast (Nov 29, 2006)

*tie*

The other night Bob had on a purple, yellow and red rep tie. Any one have any idea who made it?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

How about Norway's curling pants??

As one Canwest writer noted: "I'm thinking the Norwegian men's curling team must be sponsored by Don Cherry." Indeed, and how. Or maybe circus clowns.

https://network.nationalpost.com/np...anada-s-snowboarding-pants-draw-ridicule.aspx


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Yes, his jackets look great but that dye-job?? :crazy:


Not. It's a rug.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

^I was thinking so too.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Costas looks great, but he needs to stop wearing the striped shirts on TV...stripes and television rarely go together.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> Not. It's a rug.


No, it's not a syrup is it? It looks so natural.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> Not. It's a rug.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Belgravia said:


> I believe Costas is extremely small, so he's not being fitted in the most common sizes.


I've been around Costas a couple times and can attest to that fact. I bet he's in the neighborhood of 5'7". He has an odd body type too...his legs are as long as, if not longer, than his torso. He's a little chubby too. Creative camera angles certainly help him.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

I was looking for an image of Bob Costa's blazer from last night's Olympic coverage, but when I searched for an image, I found this old thread from the Winter games.

I dont know if anyone else caught it, but the jacket had nice 1/4 lapped seam and a definate 3/2 roll. Nice natural shoulder, but I guess if Flusser made it (as stated above), it probably had darts. Nice to see a classic blazer on tv.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

I think He's wearing HF this year according to credits.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, he ain't perfect. He was wearing a khaki suit with black socks, blue spread collar shirt and an ugly mustard-ish tie this past Saturday.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

He needs to go a shade lighter on the hair dye. If its a rug as has been suggested, it is a good one. 

Costas generally dresses very well, however he is a little heavy on the spread collars. Not sure his look is always trad. I picture Costas hanging out in the other forum.


----------



## Drew Bernard (Feb 19, 2009)

Not sure about 2010, but as mentioned above NBC is supplied by Hickey Freeman...https://www.whec.com/news/stories/s2685566.shtml?cat=565


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

joeyzaza said:


> Costas generally dresses very well, however he is a little heavy on the spread collars.


London is a bad influence. I hope he snaps out of it!!


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

I like the eyeglasses he had tonight. Thoughts?


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

rwaldron said:


> I like the eyeglasses he had tonight. Thoughts?


Agreed. They suited him very well. A good look overall tonight.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Matt "You're Glib" Lauer appears to be wearing white bucks this morning.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Any idea about the make/model?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

rwaldron said:


> I like the eyeglasses he had tonight. Thoughts?


They looked like tortoise P3s. There are many makers and I'm not good enough to pick them out.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

hardline_42 said:


> They looked like tortoise P3s. There are many makers and I'm not good enough to pick them out.


understandable. They seemed thinner than most p3s, and I liked that.


----------



## sjk (Dec 1, 2007)

hardline_42 said:


> They looked like tortoise P3s. There are many makers and I'm not good enough to pick them out.


But I'll take a stab- Oliver Peoples Riley. A bit more oval than round, and a little thinner as the above post notes as well. Aaron Sorkin wears 'em also.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

sjk said:


> But I'll take a stab- Oliver Peoples Riley. A bit more oval than round, and a little thinner as the above post notes as well. Aaron Sorkin wears 'em also.


Just say this, about thins styles - https://www.details.com/style-advice/perfect-wardrobe/201208/thin-frames-mens-glasses#slide=3


----------

